# Band length help!



## drnoob (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello all, I have a flippinout scout slingshot and I have a +p band set for 3/8 steel (tapered double layer theraband gold) and I have a 30 inch draw. I'm looking to cut down the bands but I'm not sure to what length? As they are right now I'm only getting 175 fps!  please help!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

just tie them shorter at the forks. go from there.


----------



## drnoob (Jul 7, 2013)

At what length?


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Remove the bands and try this. Hold the end of the bands with same hand you hold your fork with and draw the pouch as normal. Now adjust the length of the bands by holding them in a different position. IMO the goal is use all the easy progressive elastic range without the bands 'locking-up' or hitting the force wall. I'd guess 5.5 inches is about as short as worth testing. And practically a distance of 6 or 7 inches between the attachments is a better trade off for improved band life.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

drnoob said:


> At what length?


thats up to you, +/- the length when you do . go short , and if it feels too loose or lots of slack, shorten them up again at the fork ties, and just keep going till your comfortable with them. try at around 6 1/2", and adjust according to your draw length. just remember, the fps varies with varied draw lengths, aka- longer arms = more.


----------



## drnoob (Jul 7, 2013)

I am a newbie at this but ive went through 3 band sets and thousands of shots within the last month lol but I'm only accurate when I pull back to my jaw bone. I've watched all of Bill Haze's videos but when I pull back past my jaw I cant keep a constant anchor point so I'm stuck at 30 inch draw length


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

drnoob said:


> I am a newbie at this but ive went through 3 band sets and thousands of shots within the last month lol but I'm only accurate when I pull back to my jaw bone. I've watched all of Bill Haze's videos but when I pull back past my jaw I cant keep a constant anchor point so I'm stuck at 30 inch draw length


meh, its only been a month, give it some time to get used to drawing the slingshot. let your slingshot holding hand get used to holding it and developing strength. after a while, youll just end up drawing a bit longer. just find a comfortable place to hold your pouch to on your face. such as thumbnail to edge of ear lobe. or a knuckle in your ear, from your pointer finger. something that can lead to a consistent draw/anchor. once you get constant hits, draw a lil longer, just practice, dont rush improvement and give it time.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

The Band Calculator may help.

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

A 5 and 5 have shot hard with 3/8" steel and lasted quite a while for me at 32" draw (set in the calculator). Approx. 1000 shots before a tear at the pouch. Now I've shortened them and they're still going.


----------

